# Recent Insurance Resto.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Finished this one not too long ago.. Took the pictures and then forgot about them.. This place is a 4 level split. Top floor batrhoom had a pipe burst while they were out of town and did a number on the place.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

[/URL]


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks sweet. 

Did you do the stair treads too? Looks like ebony stain or black paint.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, we painted them black, only the outside 4" will be left showing. The floor guys came in the next day to put a runner up the middle of the steps.. There was 4 sets to do.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks sharp!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking job - as is your other one.:yes:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Top notch job...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks like you did a great job.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Good looking work wje. :thumbup:


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like a good job , I like the large hallways


----------

